# First ever salt tank



## alfred14 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am new to saltwater, have been with fresh for a little over 4 years now. I am currently building a stand for my 30 gallon tank and will have a 10 gallon sump. I have lots of questions and would love any advice that can be given.

I would like to have a couple clowns and other small fish, a max of probably 6 fish. I would also like to have some colorful anemones or things in that nature 

My filtration will be a fluval hob rated for 70 gallons and the emperor bio wheel rated for 80 gallon tanks. These will both be hanging on the sump other the tank. I am currently looking/saving up for a protein skimmer, preferably HOB. Any advice on a particular one? Will this be adequate filtration? 

As far as live rock/sand.
can i go to my familys shore line and just get some crushed shell stuff that makes the shoreline there? and as far as live rocks is it possible to get these from the gulf coast also? Or should i buy a couple decent size big rocks? as it is only a 30 gallon tank and wont take much to have a nice center piece of rocks.

any and all extra advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Where do you live? If you have access to coral rock then it may be an option but many more dense rock work out there will not give you the de nitrifying effects as the lighter more porous rock. They can also come with undesirables that will need to me rinsed out and off. Might just want to buy some.Same goes for the substrate but more so,I would buy some this way you wont be rinsing out all the previous organisms out so they do not decay in the new tank.

The filters may be sufficient if you utilize the right medias to do what you want to do.Don't skimp on the skimmer as it will pay for itself over time via less water changes and happier fish. Remoras or CPRs are decent HOPB Skimmers but I prefer a in sump design for maximum efficiency.


----------



## alfred14 (Mar 27, 2014)

I live in south texas on Baffin Bay, I am looking at HOB skimmers because i will only have a 10 gallon sump so my space is very limited. 

As far as the "sand" our beach has large amounts of curshed shells these are very small about 1/4". 

I will most likely go with buying the rock as it will be a more ornamental piece in the aquarium.

what does hob vs in sump do as far as performance? just wondering if using the space in the sump for the skimmer would be better then using it for live sand or other filtration items.

as far as the hob filters that i have and the baffels i plan on using in the sump, what are some good medias for saltwater filters? 

my thought was to a filter sock at the end of my return from the aquarium and then run the water through two baffels of sponge filters. I know this is good for freshwater but this is my first saltwater tank. I also have plenty of bio balls of these could be used in the sump i would probably do that.

Another question about the live rock, could lava rock work? not for in the main tank but in the sump. I know that it is supper porus and is used allot in freshwater.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome to the site.. I too have started "constuction" on a 75 gallon tank install ( with a cutom acrylic 15 gallon sump)... so as not to hijack your thread.. I'll start my own once have the pictures down laded and the tank installed... alot of good people and advisehere...enjoy the ride


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure about the beach shells but it may just work.

Having a skimmer in sump not only allows for more possibilities with more power but more importantly the in sump skimmers will have a more consistent water level for a more efficient skim.

I would recommend having the HOB filters on the tank itself for flow. As far as medias go I am a fan of carbon. There are other medias I use in certain situations but not all the time. You say you want an anemone? They tend to want a tank thats low in nitrates and if that is what you are shooting for I would ditch the bio balls and most of the sponge in the sump.They will just attract detritus that will break down and promote nitrates.

The problem with using lava rock is that some rock that is volcanic in origin may or may not contain other elements and minerals from its formation. I have seen some people use lace rock in the aquarium with success and I have seen some of the exact same looking rock in other tanks and they constantly release phosphates and silicates causing some algae issues. I personally stick to live and base rock.


----------

